# A look at the New M6.



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Hadn't seen this posted. Looks like a version of the CSL wheels.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27559

 

(It was in General though, it is appropriate here in ///M as well.)


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I should have just searched for Alex.


----------

